# Ajuda com Bootloader Grub

## Debian-user

Depois de muito ver vários amigos migrarem e falarem muito bem do Gentoo, resolvi migrar para o Gentoo.

Ta depois de seguir o handbook modded que um amigo me passo neste link http://omnis.if.ufrj.br/~viniciusferrao/gentoo/gentoo.txt

tambem com algumas dicas do handbook do jackass project, depois de muito bater a cabeça consegui instalar a bagaça, muito bom, realmente de adequa ao seu próprio micro, muito massa só tenho 3 duvidas que não me deixam finalizar com chave de ouro e queria saber se vcs aqui da comunidade podem me ajudar:

1ª - tenho 2 hd´s dentro da máquina um sata que tem sda1(windows ntfs) e sda5(fat32 arquivos diversos) e outro ide que tem somente hdc1(filmes e animes ntfs) e neste mesmo hd montei as partições do gentoo sendo hdc2 (boot) , hdc3 (swap) e hdc4 /, na bios setei pro hd ide ficar por primeiro (antes era o sata com o windows), não to conseguindo fazer o grub bootar nem a pau, as vezes fica parado piscando o | outras modificações da erro 15 ta assim o grub.conf:

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 30

# By default, boot the second entry.

default 1

# Fallback to the first entry.

fallback 0

# Use default Grub Splash image

splashimage=(hd1,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# Boot Gentoo Linux (no framebuffer)

title Gentoo-2.6.15-r7 

root (hd1,1)

kernel (hd1,1)/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-16@75

# Boot Gentoo Linux at 1024x768 framebuffer resolution

title Gentoo-2.6.15-r7, 1024x768

root (hd1,1)

kernel (hd1,1)/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-24@75 splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd1,1)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

# Boot Gentoo Linux at 1280x1024 framebuffer resolution

title Gentoo-2.6.15-r7, 1280x1024

root (hd1,1)

kernel (hd1,1)/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1280x1024-24@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd1,1)/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

insto agora, mas ja tentei (hd0,1) (hd2,1) varias combinações, enfim to perdido, alguem pode me da uma luz de como configurar o grub e instalar na mbr do hd ide e não no sata??

2ª toda vez q to tentando instala algo grande q demora pra compila, por exemplo o kde, alguns pacotes com 25 a 30mb, o resolv.conf perde a configuração, que é dhcp, dai sempre tenho q edita e coloca os dns, o que pode ser?

agradeço se alguem me ajudar

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Eu não sou grande perito no grub sempre confundo com a contagem dos discos e partições   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Mas acho que no seu caso e comparando com o meu grub.conf devia ser algo de género :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> splashimage=(hd2,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz /// Acho que seu splash.xpm.gz deve estar no /boot certo ????
> 
> # Boot Gentoo Linux (no framebuffer)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> initrd (hd2,1)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 ///Acho que seu fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 tambem deve estar no /boot certo ????
> 
> 

 

Pode ver a BOLD as alterações que fiz depois e só replicar para as outras opções ......

No disco deve começar a contar no 0 ou seja hda=0 hdb=1 hdc=2 hdd=3

E nas partições deve ser o mesmo ou seja hdc1=0 hdc2=1 hdc3=2 hdc4=3

Logo seu caso com [hdc2 (boot) , hdc3 (swap) e hdc4 /] : 

hdc2 = (hd2,1)

hdc3 = (hd2,2)

hdc4 = (hd2,3)

Espero que não me esteja a enganar ....

Mas para ter a certeza de um boot com o live cd e confirma com cfdisk como e que fica identificado o disco e as partições no mesmo ...

No meu caso tenho

hda1 = NTFS ( Windows XP )

hda2 = FAT32 ( Windows 98 )

hda3 = SWAP

hda5 = /boot

hda6 = /

E tenho o grub assim :

```

# Splash image to show behind grub.

splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting Gentoo

title  Gentoo Linux 2.6 Kernel

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda6 apm=on acpi=on video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,800x600-16@75 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:gentoo console=tty1

readonly

initrd (hd0,4)/boot/fbsplash-gentoo-800x600

```

----------

## Debian-user

Boas

Funciono colega obrigado

mas apareceu outro problema, agora toda opção do boot cada vez q começa a arrancar depois de 2 segundos a tela toda fica escura, mas escura que so consigo ver a parte em branco e mesmo assim somente na parte de baixo do monitor, isso tem haver com framebuffer não, no kernel ta ativado o suporte a fb, o que poderia ser?

----------

## baldeante

 *Debian-user wrote:*   

> Boas
> 
> Funciono colega obrigado
> 
> mas apareceu outro problema, agora toda opção do boot cada vez q começa a arrancar depois de 2 segundos a tela toda fica escura, mas escura que so consigo ver a parte em branco e mesmo assim somente na parte de baixo do monitor, isso tem haver com framebuffer não, no kernel ta ativado o suporte a fb, o que poderia ser?

 

Nunca tal me aconteceu ....

Não sei o que e "pmipal" no meu grub tenho mtrr:3 tente mudar isso ....

Eu no seu lugar corria os seguintes passos ....

1 - Tirar framebuffer para ver se o boot esta ok

2 - Verificar se o seu monitor/placa de video suporta realmente a resolução que esta a utilizar

3 - Experimentar outro tema do splash // eu utilizo o gentoo

4 - Experimente com uma resolução a 32 bits

5 - Utilizar vesa no kernel ou vesatng caso já esteja a utilizar vesa

Não me lembro de testar mais nada ......

----------

## Debian-user

ok amigo vou mudar, mas fora o mtrr:3, poderia dar exemplo pois ainda sou meio nb em grub e gentoo

vc diz tirar o video=vesafb e colocar o que?

----------

## baldeante

 *Debian-user wrote:*   

> ok amigo vou mudar, mas fora o mtrr:3, poderia dar exemplo pois ainda sou meio nb em grub e gentoo
> 
> vc diz tirar o video=vesafb e colocar o que?

 

Relativamente ao vesafb não me refiro a linha no grub mas a forma como compilou o kernel.

Eu utilizei este manual para configurar meu grub e splash http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

E dentro do link que lhe envio refiro-me a esta parte especifica da selecção de opções no kernel http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Non-genkernel_users

Eu configurei o meu kernel manualmente seleccionei portanto todas as opções se utilizou o genkernel não sei bem como o ajudar pois sempre preparei o meu kernel manualmente ...... mas pelo que vejo no link que lhe deixo tambem ha instruções relativamente ao genkernel no entanto não estou a ver nada relativamente a vesa-tng..

----------

